# Can't use Microsoft keyboard on X.



## Savoritias (Jan 17, 2014)

I installed FreeBSD 9.2 without any problems and the keyboard worked fine through the whole process. I rebooted and installed X and Xfce from ports. I followed the handbook and copied the file in xinit to start Xfce  and when I rebooted and started X the keyboard didn't work. I have used the handbook suggestions to configure the mouse and the keyboard but still it doesn't work. My keyboard is a Microsoft Wireless keyboard 1000. I also used a USB keyboard but still nothing. I have configured X.Org but the /etc/x11 directory doesn't exist. Do I have to create manually or was there something wrong with compile all together and I will have to install it by binary?

Thanks in advance,

Savoritias


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2014)

Savoritias said:
			
		

> but the /etc/x11 directory doesn't exist.


It's /etc/X11/. Please note that UFS and FreeBSD are case-sensitive. 

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=4224


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2014)

On any X question, we always want to see xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  Because that second file is usually fairly large, we prefer it be put online somewhere accessible like pastebin.com rather than in the thread.

Without those, we can only guess, although they're generally educated guesses.  Are hal and dbus enabled in /etc/rc.conf and running?


----------

